# No Mono Sound - Windows Media Player 11



## Denver Dave

I'm running Windows Media Player 11 and XP. Something that I have changed has made it so that I can not hear sound with Mono recorded .wmv files and Windows Media Player 11. 

However, I can 

(1) hear Stereo sound out of both headset ears with .wmv files
(2) hear Mono sound from .wmv files if I play with another application such as Windows Movie Maker

Most web video clips are stereo, so they are fine, but Mono clips that I created or I think CNN clips may be Mono and I can't here them.

My theory is that I've installed (and uninstalled) a DVD editor of some type that interfered with a dll for Windows Media Player 11, but I don't know which one this may be.

So far I have
(1) Reinstalled several DVD editors that I tried without changing the Mono Windows Media Player sound.
(2) Downloaded and reinstalled Windows Media Player 11 (but not uninstalled) without success.
(3) Checked the Player mute button - this was not it.

Don't see anyone else having this issue on the internet. Any suggestions? Has anyone else seen anything like this where stereo sound works with both ears, but mono sound does not?


----------



## Codeslinger

Denver Dave,

I'm having exactly the same problem you described! It almost drove me crazy trying to figure out why some wmv files played and others did not. Finally idenfied the common ground of those that would not--they were all mono files! 

I'm not sure that your theory behind the reason for this is correct, as I don't think I've modified anything lately that would have caused this. I'm more suspicious of Windows Media Player 11. I'll let you know if I find a fix or workaround--would appreciate it if you'd do the same!


----------



## Denver Dave

Thank you so much for your reply Codeslinger. It really helps to know that others have the same issue of Mono files not playing sound in Windows Media Player 11. Let's be sure to share what we do in attempting to correct and especially if we solve.

I'm thinking I'll uninstall Windows Media Player 11, rename the program directory and and try reinstalling.

I also have install exe's for Windows media player 10 and 9 (for old XP PC) which I may also try if the above does not work. I'm not all that impressed with player 11, although I'm not sure if it is just because I don't know how to do things or if functionality has been removed. I have older Windows Media Player on another PC, so I'd better double check the items first.

For my problem PC, it is an almost new Compaq, Windows Media Center, XP computer. Sound did work with Mono files at some point, but I'm not sure if the sound ever worked with media player 11 for sure. I did originally have issues with Firefox recognizing the player (maybe pre 11, not sure) and needed 3 dlls that were not installed (apparently an issue with Windows Media Center PCs - should we say No Media PCs ??)

Another issue with Player 11 is all the mods that it does to our system and programs that run automatically when the PC starts as detected by ZoneAlarm. The last time I let Windows Player 11 do what it wanted in installations without correcting the problem. Maybe a subject for a later discussion is what is really needs and what we can block.

Thanks - anyone else having issues with Windows Media Player 11 and mono sound ?


----------



## Denver Dave

Nothing really to do with issues of Media Player 11 and Mono sound, but I took a quick look at Windows Media Player 10 on another PC and maybe I'm old fashioned, but I like it a lot better.

For one, I can hear the CNN videos, but after that is there a way for Windows Media Player 11 to use the player 10 skin? In Media Player 10 we have an easy to find file save and help about menu - where are these in player 11? I keep thinking they are there somewhere, but haven't found them yet.

While looking at Player 10 on the other computer, received a message about whether I wanted to update - no way at this time !!! Hope we don't slip up.

Does anyone hear Mono sound files with Windows Media Player 11 ?


----------



## Codeslinger

I really don't like the layout of WMP 11 either. Can't find the features I use. One suggestion: You can right click on the WMP Icon in the upper left hand corner of the screen and a little menu will drop down. Select View|Classic Menu and it will change the appearance of the screen to resemble version 10 and earlier. I like that design much better. 

Still have no fix for our problem


----------



## Denver Dave

Well shucks - there is where the menus are located now ! They trained me to look on the right side with previous media players, never even though about looking on the right. Sort of a Windows Vista (must alt to see menu) approach. Guess it is OK when know what to do, but guessing was apparently beyond me. Wonder if I'm the only one.

Where is this stuff documented? I've been taking blind approaches to embedding windows players on webpages. Is this stuff documented any place? .... or maybe I just need to look around some more:
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/howto/articles/adsolutions.aspx

Strange not more people with Mono sound issue.

One beer credit earned for showing me where the menus are located.


----------



## DKTaber

I was directed to this thread by someone who responded to MY thread about not getting any sound on a .mpg file that all my friends had no problem with. Have tried it with both WMP 10 and 11 (btw, there are several references in this thread about "uninstalling" WMP 11. Unfortunately you can't uninstall it; it's an integral part of Windows XP [and only runs on XP or Vista]. All you can do is roll it back to WMP 10). No sound with either, so I updated again to 11.

I've yet to see an explanation/fix for this. Is there one?


----------



## Denver Dave

DKTaber - is your issue also a Mono Sound issue? Does stereo sound play fine? I don't think that 2 people establishes a pattern, so looking for more. You said that you run XP and WMP 11 and 10. Are you running Windows Media Center XP or regular XP?


----------



## majiklister

It appears I am having the trouble as described, I just done a check and it was only the mono files that does not play, but they play o.k. in a different player like nero. I am running XP home sp 2 and windows media player 11. I tried to revert back to wmp 10 but there still was no sound and there was before I upgraded to wmp 11. Have seen that klite codec pack my help I will try this.


----------



## majiklister

I installed DJBCP Codec Pack 5.1.0.1 and all is working again. Did a check with trendmicro for viruses and spyware and all seems O.k. Will let you know if I have a problem.


----------



## DKTaber

Denver Dave said:


> DKTaber - is your issue also a Mono Sound issue? Does stereo sound play fine? I don't think that 2 people establishes a pattern, so looking for more. You said that you run XP and WMP 11 and 10. Are you running Windows Media Center XP or regular XP?


I'm running XP Home, SP-2. Have no idea whether the file ("TheKnack.mpg") is stereo or mono. No other video, including no other .mpg file, fails to play on my system (video and sound); only this one. I downloaded a free media player just to see if it would play that file, and with that I get sound (but the video was very dark and I could find no way to brighten the picture, so uninstalled it). So the failure to play the sound is unique to WMP.

I would like to attach the file, but even zipped it's 2.2MG vs. this site's limit of 0.4MB (IMO too low to be of any use).


----------



## Denver Dave

> I installed DJBCP Codec Pack 5.1.0.1 and all is working again


That seems to indicate that some file is missing or out of whack. I'm a little reluctant to install a bunch of new codecs unless I have to because of other potential issues (my gosh 19 MB of files). What does installing Codecs involve? Can we backup files and restore if there are issues?



> From the Microsoft site: We recommend that you use caution when installing codecs that aren't listed on WMPlugins.com or Microsoft.com, such as the DivXNetworks Nimo or Tsunami codec packs. Incompatibilities are known to exist with some of the components in these codec packs that can cause serious playback issues in the Player and other players, lead to system corruption, and make it difficult for Microsoft Support to diagnose and troubleshoot playback issues. For these reasons, we strongly discourage you from installing these codec packs, and recommend that you remove them if you have installed them and are having problems with the Player. We recommend that you only install codecs, filters, or plug-ins from trusted, authorized sources, such as the Web site of the official supplier. Even then, we recommend that you use caution, because many codec suppliers offer minimal customer support. If your computer is running Microsoft Windows Millennium Edition or Windows XP, we recommend that you set a system restore point before installing any digital media components.


The mono sound issue with Windows Media 11 may only involve one file.

Does not seem to be a Media Center XP vs XP Home or professional issue since I'm running XP Media Center and DKTaber is running XP Home.

Don - can you hear the audio files on www.CNN.com (I can't).

Can anyone with Windows Media 11 hear the audio files on www.CNN.com ?


----------



## t bone

the audio and video at cnn are working fine for me with wmp11.
as to why mine does and yours doesn't ...i don't know?

i use the All-In-1 6.0.3.0 codec pack its 9.59mb....not sure if that has anything to do with it though.

as for installing codec packs i've always just created a restore point before making any changes, then i'd uninstall whatever one i was using and install the new one.
i've been using the "all in 1 pack" successfully for some time so i haven't had to mess with codecs lately.

but, as i said i'm not sure if that's the issue in your case.


----------



## Denver Dave

Thank you tbone. That makes two people now that can hear Mono sound with Windows Media Player 11 and both have installed special codec packs. Anyone using the standard install without special codec packs? majiklister at first did not hear the Mono sound and then installed his special codec pack and can now hear the mono sound.

My interest is not only for myself, but I also want to know what issues will face others playing audio and video files from websites that I create. Needless to say, not using Mono sound to reduce file size at the moment.

Any straight Windows Media Player 11 installs hearing Mono sound without special codec packs?

Thank you. Don't know how else to do this than identify the pattern of who Mono sound works for and who it does not.


----------



## cvoptimus

I was directed here from another related post to add my experience to the data collection.

I am apparently able to hear mono sound with Windows Media Player 11
( I watched news videos on CNN.com as well as listened to CNN radio and CNN TV audio).

However, like others I also have third party codec packs installed on my computer.
[K-Lite codec pack and Nvidia Purevideo Decoder] Hope the information is useful.


----------



## DKTaber

Denver Dave said:


> Don - can you hear the audio files on www.CNN.com (I can't).


Interesting! Just went to CNN and you're correct. . . I do not get the audio on their videos. What the he&& is wrong with WMP 11??


----------



## DKTaber

t bone said:


> . . .i use the All-In-1 6.0.3.0 codec pack its 9.59mb....not sure if that has anything to do with it though.


t bone: That apparently has *EVERYTHING *to do with it! Thank you for the link to the "All-In-1" codecs. I went to the site, downloaded and installed the pack, and the original .mpg file that had no audio and got me started on this thread, now plays with audio. I now also have audio for the videos on CNN.

Problem solved. . . at least for me.


----------



## Denver Dave

Here is some information that I found about how to tell if you are playing a Mono sound clip and what Codec is being used:
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/player/faq/codec.mspx


> Q. How do I tell what codec was used to compress a file or what codecs are installed on my computer?
> A. There isn't an absolute way to do this, but the following are your best options:
> •	To determine what codec was used with a specific file, play the file in the Player, if possible. While the file is playing, right-click the file in the library, and then click Properties. On the File tab, look at the Audio codec and Video codec sections.


In my case, with Windows Media 11, I played the video in the player (takes a little work to get the player if embedded, but right click properties might do it). Then I right clicked on the secretive top left icon, selected file and properties.

For the CNN video with no sound I get:
Windows Media Audio 9.1
32 kbps, 44 kHz, mono 1-pass CBR
Video Codec: Windows Media Video 9

For my own recording that I already knew was Mono sound but no sound with WMP 11
Windows Media Audio 9.2
16 kbps, 16 kHz, mono 1-pass CBR
Video Codec: Windows Media Video 9

This confirms that the www.CNN.com video sound that some of us can not hear is mono and provides a way to determine the sound settings. So far, in my case the only sound issue is with Mono sound.

Even though we are using WMP 11 the encoder seems to be WMV 9. Does this imply that the issue is with how WMP 11 uses the codec not that there is a new Mono Sound Codec for WMP 11?

I never thought I'd have to get into this stuff if I stayed away from Linux.

Still like to know if anyone with the standard install (no special codec packs) can hear mono sound with Windows Media 11 player. Anyone know anyone else that has WMP 11 that has not added codec packs?


----------



## Codeslinger

Denver Dan,

Outside of stumbling on a few others having the same problem we are, I've not made any headway in really solving the issue. But..I did download the all-in-1 codec that t-bone recommended and *presto* - Problem solved! Must be a bug in the codec somewhere that ships with WMP 11


----------



## Denver Dave

I'm still stumbling around, trying to figure out how to solve the no mono sound issue with windows media player 11. I'd prefer to not install a 3rd party codec pack if possible. Where would we find the Microsoft WMP 11 codec pack?

I've searched the somewhat awkward to use, Microsoft forums in the General player section and found maybe another half dozen people with this issue:
http://www.microsoft.com/communitie....aspx?dg=microsoft.public.windowsmedia.player

One said that they solved the problem by changing their speaker settings in WMP tools options devices sound. I tried this with no effect. Another solved the problem by putting in a 3rd party codec.

Very strange more people are not reporting this issue. One would think WMP 11 would be common and Mono sound clips may not be the norm, but they are not all that unusual either.

If I go the install codec route, what is the best, least exposure route?

Thanks.


----------



## Denver Dave

I would like to report back some progress:

Albertio in the Microsoft Windows General Player forum, identified a change that makes my WMP 11 player now play mono sound, however, I still have the same issue with the embedded players on websites:

In the Windows Media Player 11 interface, I right clicked on the top left icon and go to tools / options / devices / sound and changed my sound device from the default windows surround sound to Realtek surround sound. This solved the Mono sound issue for me in the WMP 11 player and I can switch the settings back and forth, getting mono sound or no sound.

But ... I do not know how to do this for the embedded players in websites. My windows default sound device is already Realtek HD Rear Output (no surround sound option presented).

To confirm, the same www.cnn.com video file that I can not hear with embedded, if I right click on the interface, get the file location and play with the player - I can now hear the same mono video file in the player, but not with the embedded.

Feel like it might just be a setting now, but not sure where to change for embedded - maybe I'll try rebooting.

Any ideas and hope this helps others.


----------



## BillCahill

I can report the same problem as noted by others. My computer stopped playing mono windows codec streams. I believe it happened after I installed IE 7. I tried many things, including installing Windows Media Player 11. No luck. I rolled back to IE 6 and Windows Media Player 9. Still no luck. Only after installing the third party codecs from the ACE Mega Codec pack 6.03 did it finally work. (I only installed the Microsoft section of the Mega codecs, no others) The computer I use has the RealTek Sound card. Since most streams are in stereo, this problem may not be noticed at all by many, or people just assume something is wrong with the source stream and don't report this as a problem.


----------



## Denver Dave

Hi Bill - thanks for joining in the discussion.

I'm running I.E. 6 and FireFox 2. I think I lost the mono sound when I "upgraded" to WMP 11, but I could be wrong. Like you I have the Realtek sound card - wonder if that is the common link. Do others with the no mono issue have WMP 11 and Realtek sound card?

Let's figure out how to cast a wider net and draw more people into this discussion. Someone may have solved (be sure to report back) or at least be able to help identify common factors. Feel free to PM me with contact info and maybe we can hook up by phone or Skype.

Let's not give up.


----------



## klmnt

This may help a bit . Same issue here. However, I didn't even install WMP11 - I just attempted to do so. The installation started with the Windows Genuine Advantage verification(I get my updates automatically with no problems but for some reason when I go to MS site I need to verify my Genuinity again). The verification process on it's part wanted me to allow the installation of some ActiveX controls on my PC and... - that was where they lost me. I canceled the installation that supposedly haven't started yet... but after returning to the .mpg files(made with my camera) I' was working on before all that - there was no sound. Go figure out.


----------



## klmnt

I've just solved the problem for me. I first installed a codec pack (Cole2K Media) which contains almost all U may want... but ... for some reason that didn't solve the problem. Then I recalled a similar sound problem I've had long time ago that I fixed by installing AC3Filter(widely used nowadays for decoding AC3/DTS/MPEG Audio). 
It worked again! - at least for me. Size 740K Link:
http://ac3filter.net/

Good luck


----------



## hemplacrosse4

Hey guys I think im having the same problem as you guys but im not sure. Im a complete newb when it comes to this stuff anyways the problem that i am having is when i watch tv the sound is like its in mono it sounds horrible is there any way to fix this? I also downloaded the codec 3 in 1 but that didnt do it either can someone please?


----------



## Paynesmanor

t bone said:


> the audio and video at cnn are working fine for me with wmp11.
> as to why mine does and yours doesn't ...i don't know?
> 
> i use the All-In-1 6.0.3.0 codec pack its 9.59mb....not sure if that has anything to do with it though.
> 
> as for installing codec packs i've always just created a restore point before making any changes, then i'd uninstall whatever one i was using and install the new one.
> i've been using the "all in 1 pack" successfully for some time so i haven't had to mess with codecs lately.
> 
> but, as i said i'm not sure if that's the issue in your case.


This worked for me, I had problems with cnn.com not playing sound files.. I tried many other things, uninstalling sound card, rebooting installing sound card rebooting. many other codecs.. Not sure whats different about this set but it worked, and this is all it took.


----------



## elkram

I had this problem too. I rolled back wmp 11 to wmp 10, but it didn't work. What did work wad downloading Codecs6030_allin1.exe from this link:

 www.filehippo.com/download_codec_pack/tech

That fixed the problem on my machine


----------



## Denver Dave

Does anyone else have an issue with installing an entire third-party codec pack other than as a last resort?

I'm concerned not only for my own PC, but as a webmaster, I would like to know how wide spread the No Mono Sound with embedded Windows Media Player 11 issue is. (I think the external player mono sound issue has been solved with the sound device setting).

So far we've found a dozen people with the issue and 5 or 6 have solved by installing new third-party codecs. No one has reported that installing new third-party codecs has failed to solved the problem, however there have been warnings that installing codecs can cause other problems.

Are codecs files that can be swapped in and out and narrow down to which file is the issue?

Question - for the majority installing Windows Media Player 11 - can they hear mono sound? If so, what is different about the those that can't.


----------



## elkram

Until I started to search for an answer, I had no idea that the problem had anything to do with mono vs stereo audio. I only knew that some streming video had sound and some didn't. I tried all the advice I could find including hardware settings etc. After much trial, I figured the problem was with wmp11. I have another machine that has wmp10 installed (never upgraded to 11) and that works fine with all videos. I guess even by rolling back wmp11 to version10 something gets left behind that doesn't like mono sound. As far as installing codecs go, I've done it before and never had a problem. I don't think it was a last resort kind of thing. It's just the easiest next step to take. I always set a restore point first. This set of codecs (or at least one in particular) solved my problem, and as of yet (only a couple of hours) I have not come accross any other. I have not tried to narrow down the culprit codec as everything else seems to be working just fine. As long as things work well, I'll keep them installed as is.


----------



## PE_Irish

I am running win xp media centre edition on a new computer, I have a similar problem no audio sound..but maybe it´s different .. can´t run windows media player from internet, I tried the cnn site and it doesn´t recognise that I have media plyr11. My computer is only 2 months old and have no problems with running media player for music or video which are saved on my computer. I have the Spanish edition of windows as I live in Spain .. maybe the detection of software from the internet is confused by the language.. I get a message in spanish and a link to redirect me to download media player 11.. or a link to search for missing plugin (application/x-mplayer2) not found. 

Can anyone suggest a fix .. or am I missing something?


----------



## klmnt

Ive done some research and it seems the problem is not limited to mono files but some are reporting playback problems with DVDs and VOB files. As I've mentioned earlier the problem on my PC was narrowed to AC3 codec and solved by reinstalling AC3Filter. The people having the DVD/VOB issue seem to have narrowed it to AC3 codec too!
AC3 codec is required to read any kind of AC3 or DTS files. there're many kinds of AC3 and DTS files. Some files are ripped from AC3/AudioCD or DTS/AudioCD, some are ripped from DVD in PES container some files may have different byte ordering...
WMP11 seems to install and use its own buggy AC3 decoder - in most cases the performance of other players on the system is not compromised and you can still watch/listen the problematic files with them. 
So, the best solution and least harmful(compared to codec packs where some people report having problems with other file types afterwards) I can recommend is re/installing the AC3 codec.
You ca use AC3Filter (750K. Worked for me): https://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=66022&package_id=63808
or you can try only the essential AC3File (180K): http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=66022&package_id=119627


----------



## balloonball

To any and all who suggested the ac3filter in order to fix the CNN audio problems: Thanks! Like many others, I experienced the no audio issue after "upgrading" to WMP 11.

The ac3filter resolved the audio problem immediately. (I had this problem in IE7 and Firefox 2.0.0.2)

Much appreciated!

Cam


----------



## balloonball

Hey, PE_Irish. I experienced the same thing as you. What was weird was that sometimes it did this and sometimes it didn't, so it was hard for a newbie like me to troubleshoot the problem. 

I'm quite certain that temporarily turning off your firewall and whatnots won't solve your problem, but it seemed to do the trick for me - this may have been a complete coincidence, however. 

I wish you good luck and if you find a way to resolve this issue, please post how you did so.

Cam


----------



## Subbie171

Just registered to say I didn't have to install any codec-pack (which I really didn't want to). I went into Tools -> options -> devices -> speakers' properties and instead of Default Direct sound device I selected the one who listed my device. Good luck!


----------



## Denver Dave

> I went into Tools -> options -> devices -> speakers' properties and instead of Default Direct sound device I selected the one who listed my device.


Yes this works with the external player, but doesn't seem to solve the problem with embedded players like the www.CNN.com videos


----------



## Bargraline

I've had the same problem like you.
No sound when playing mono videos with WMP 11 without any third party codecs.

I've found this and it resolve my problem. It is just a value to change in the registry :



> I discovered that by editing the value in a particular section of the registry hive, I could recover the sound. The particular fix was to change the AutoInsert value from 1 to 0:
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MediaPlayer\NodeCLSIDs\{95037DA1-6ED9-4B27-8CFF-9AD3DFB0B2F2}]
> "Priority"=dword:fffffffb
> "AutoInsert"=dword:00000000
> "Name"="WMPlayer SRSWow DMO"


The link to go to the original post :
http://www.click-now.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=3778

Excuse my english, I'm french ...


----------



## Denver Dave

Certainly worth a try and easy to do. I backed up the registry first, just in case, and looked at the values. All were 1 except for one in the NodeCLSIDs area. Changed that to 1. Too bad no effect on hearing mono sound embedded in websites for me, but might help others.

Keep the suggestions coming !


----------



## Denver Dave

While researching a product called Super encoder, I stumbled on a post in their forums which solved the No Website Embedded Mono sound issue for me. It is simple and you can read about it, but it involves configuring the DirectShow ActiveX filter. I have no idea what that is (maybe someone can explain), but unchecking 2 boxes brought my embedded mono sound back. The discussion forum structure is a little strange, but here is a direct link to the solution that worked for me:
http://www.w3exchange.com/t674-3-a-bug-in-wmp-91011.html

For sound issues with the external player, rather than website embedded, try right clicking the top left icon and selecting tools / options / devices / speakers / properties and make sure your sound device is selected.


----------



## Bargraline

Just one thing related with the last post and the link for an external forum.
I encounter the problem since I had installed SUPER on my computer.

An other thing, could you post a snapshot for the menu when you said selecting tools / options / devices / speakers / properties and make sure your sound device is selected.

Because in the french version of WMP11 it's rather not the same options.
It'll help me.
[EDIT] Thanks [/EDIT]


----------



## Denver Dave

Hi Bargraline - here is a snapshot of the external player settings in an attachment to this message:


----------



## rebo

Thanks Bargraline; your fix worked for me -- without having to load any third-party codecs. Like one or two others in this thread have mentioned, I have Super loaded on my system, and have used it frequently. It seems like the current problems with WMP started when I recently updated Super to the most recent version.

One other symptom I noted before applying this fix: every time I would run WMP and play one of the affected files or embedded links, when I would subsequently double-click on the Volume icon on the taskbar to bring up the panel of volume controls, the WAV control would always reset to minimum no matter how many times I would fix it. After applying the fix, this doesn't happen.

FWIW, I'm running Windows Media Center Ed 2005.

Thanks again, Bargraline, for linking to the best fix. :up:


----------



## winwithben

Open WMP11. Click Tools, Options, DVD, Advanced. If "AC3Filter" is shown in this properties window, Click System tab. Uncheck PCM under "Use AC3 Filter for...". Apply, OK, close Options, close WMP11. Load a CNN video  Let me know if this works for you... Seems to be a conflict with SUPER video/audio file converter.


----------



## Denver Dave

I'm with you to Tools / Options / DVD / Advanced .... but then I get a properties window with one tab for ffdshow - don't see a system setting or tab. Interesting stuff here though.


----------



## winwithben

Denver Dave: That's funny. My properties window contains "AC3Filter v1.09a" which seems to be a fairly complex audio pre/post processor for AC3 (dvd) and DTS audio. It's freeware. Likely was installed when I loaded other video/audio handling freeware's like SUPER, Avisynth, AVI Tricks, and related codecs. Interesting...


----------



## Woody Woodhouse

Tried the All In-One Codec solution and it worked - special shout out to Denver Dave from Woody in Colorado Springs for providing the link. I had a Dave in my online MBA program - naw - it couldn't be the same person!

Woody


----------



## desertwind

I'm having the same problem with no audio within embedded players. My mobo has an integrated Realtek audio processor, however I'm using an Nvidia sound driver to address a compatibility issue with one of my software programs. 

WMP11 worked fine except that it would not play commercial DVD movies. That's a whole other topic. Anyway, the problem started when I located a codec called Storm v7.02.01 which solved the DVD movie problem but created the no audio with embedded players issue.

Since I don't want to go through the hassle of testing a gazillion codecs for DVD movie playback compatibility, for now I guess I'll just have to cut and paste urls into WMP11. How fun.


----------



## BanjoNut

I produce a large number of MP3 and video files for website streaming, not just on my own website but on other websites as well. When I ran into the universal problem of WMP 11 not playing mono audio I knew I needed a solution that would require minimal effort by my visitors. After waiting a few months to see if WMP 11 would put out an update to fix the obvious problem (NO - it is not due to a problem with your PC or soundcard), I had to move forward with a solution. So, I re-encoded hundreds of MP3 and video files using stereo audio and that did away with that problem.
I did this simply because I did not feel it was responsible or fair for me as a webcaster to require my visitors to find a fix or work around. LOL - Lets face it, most people don't know how to find a tech forum let alone follow the instructions in one.
I REALLY appreciate the post clueing us in to use DJBCP_Codec_Pack-5.1.0.1 . Because of the various video applications that I work with, I had already been using the Combined Community Codec Pack (http://www.cccp-project.net/), but obviously that did not correct the WMP 11 mono problem.
I should point out that when I installed the DJBCP Codec Pack, I used the Customize Option and disabled everything except the "AC3Filter". Since that is the only thing that I installed, I would have to conclude that WMP 11 needs this codec whether from DJBCP or elsewhere.
It is terrible that MS doesn't step up and fix this problem. I suspect it may have to do with copyrights or else why would they hold back on fixing such an obvious problem that affects so many users.
Anyway, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Denver Dave

Since I started this thread, I'll repost the March 1st solution that worked for me - I can now hear embedded mono sound:
= = = =
While researching a product called Super encoder, I stumbled on a post in their forums which solved the No Website Embedded Mono sound issue for me. It is simple and you can read about it, but it involves configuring the DirectShow ActiveX filter. I have no idea what that is (maybe someone can explain), but unchecking 2 boxes brought my embedded mono sound back. The discussion forum structure is a little strange, but here is a direct link to the solution that worked for me:

Solved Embedded Mono Sound Issues without additional codec install
***************************************************
**** http://www.w3exchange.com/t674-3-a-b...wmp-91011.html ***
***************************************************

For sound issues with the external player, rather than website embedded, try right clicking the top left icon and selecting tools / options / devices / speakers / properties and make sure your sound device is selected.


----------



## larryp04

Thanks guys. This problem with MP 11 and mono audio has been driving me nuts. Not only wouldn't MP11 play some audio but it would also freeze at the end of such files. Installed the AC3 filter from SourceForge as recommended and hey presto problem solved immediately. I would certainly take that option rather than installing a comprehensive codec pack. Thanks again


----------



## bacfac

I downloaded and installed the AC3Filter and all my problems went away. Thanks to all and God bless...
Fred


----------



## Denver Dave

Why are you guys downloading and installing anything? Did the "uncheck the boxes" discussed two posts up not work for you?


----------



## BanjoNut

I don't generally follow up on information provided after I click on a reference link and it takes me to something off the subject like it did in that post. Click on the "discussion forum" link and you'll find yourself at http://www.sterlingsgift.com for Computer Adventure Games! I see where someone caught it already because that link seems to have been removed now.


----------



## Slami

Hello everyone  I have been reading this thread due to me having the same problem as many of you on here. I just bought a new PC and son realised I had no audio from streamed videos (tried bbc, cnn and youtube). I also tried pasting the url into wmp (version 10) and got the same result (i.e. video but no audio). I can play normal cds etc so I know the speaker setup is ok. I tried installing ac3filter_1_11 as it seems ot have solved the problem for some of the posters on here, but for me it has made no difference. I am a bit reluctant to install the bundle of codecs (Codecs6030_allin1.exe) as I want to first of all understand what the cause of the problem is (making no headway yet).

I decided to install the latest version of wmp (V11) and this seems to have exacerbated the problem. I now have no video and no audio using the bbc site (but if I use the standalone wmp then I get video but no audio). Has anyone got any further thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## balloonball

Slami said:


> Hello everyone  I have been reading this thread due to me having the same problem as many of you on here. I just bought a new PC and son realised I had no audio from streamed videos (tried bbc, cnn and youtube). I also tried pasting the url into wmp (version 10) and got the same result (i.e. video but no audio). I can play normal cds etc so I know the speaker setup is ok. I tried installing ac3filter_1_11 as it seems ot have solved the problem for some of the posters on here, but for me it has made no difference. I am a bit reluctant to install the bundle of codecs (Codecs6030_allin1.exe) as I want to first of all understand what the cause of the problem is (making no headway yet).
> 
> I decided to install the latest version of wmp (V11) and this seems to have exacerbated the problem. I now have no video and no audio using the bbc site (but if I use the standalone wmp then I get video but no audio). Has anyone got any further thoughts/suggestions?


Hey, Slami. Install this small file (ac3filter). It worked immediately for me and I also recommended it to a friend who had the exact same problem...instant resolution. It's a solution that's been suggested many times in this thread and I can assure you it works fine. If you are unsure, back up your registry and create a system restore point before you install it...it works wonders, though. Scan it with your anti-virus software, too, if you like. Here's the link:

https://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=66022&package_id=63808

Good luck, Slami.

Cam


----------



## Slami

Hi balloonball  I've installed ac3filter but still got no audio.


----------



## winwithben

Open WMP11. Click Tools, Options, DVD, Advanced. "AC3Filter" should be shown in this Properties window. Click System tab. Uncheck PCM under "Use AC3 Filter for...". Apply, OK, close Options, close WMP11. Load an embedded video. Let me know if this works for you...


----------



## Slami

Hi winwithben  I have tried unchecking PCM and MPEG Audio (both separately and together) but still no audio. Am I the only one who still has the 'no audio' issue after installing ac3filter?


----------



## Paynesmanor

Hello slami, I have few a questions, what OS do you have? Does the PC have two sound cards? One onboard and a seperate one installed? Check the prefered device in media player, Open media player, and click tools, (if you dont see tools at the top double click the top of media player) then click tools options, and device settings, select speakers, and then properties, make sure its set to your sound card.

If your running vista, I wouldent have a clue, as I have no experance with that system yet... (and you could still try whats listed below).

If its Windows XP. Have you tried installing the newest version of windows media player? (just open your media player, it should autoupdate,) Also Check to make sure that you have the latest version of Flash, Shockwave, directX, and quicktime. Be sure if you solve the problem that you post what you did to solve it.. (Check the download page before you install otherwise your going to end up with a lot of third party installs that come with the actual downloads.. Just uncheck what you don't want to add with the actual install).

Flash Player.
http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/down...d_Version=ShockwaveFlash&;P5_Language=English

Shockwave Player.
http://www.adobe.com/products/shockwaveplayer/

Direct X, go to microsoft updates and update ALL CRITICAL updates, and the DirectX.
http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/default.aspx?ln=en-us

Quicktime player.
http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download/win.html

Real Player, (I dont think this is used much anymore but as a last resort, its worth a shot.)
http://www.real.com/player


----------



## Slami

Hi Paynesmanor  I have just bought a new PC and the OS is Windows XP SP2 (not wanting to install Vista just yet). I have installed the latest level of Flash and Shockwave as well as any critical updates that Microsoft has to offer but still no audio. In fact now that I upgraded wmp to V11 I get no video either (although if I open the url in wmp 11 rather than the embedded player then I get the video but no audio. I also found a hit on the CNet forum and followed the advice by changing the registry key but still no luck. The link to the CNET forum is:
http://forums.cnet.com/5208-6644_102-0.html?forumID=40&threadID=235965&messageID=2416034

I have no problem playing CDs it is just when it comes to streaming. Very annoying as I like listening to the World Cup cricket commentary whilst working (or I should say I would have liked to listen)


----------



## Slami

A bit of a result!! I rebooted my PC after making the registry change and I can now get audio!! I've checked sites such as youtube and CNN with no problem. However, and this may be a different problem, when I try to watch video streaming on the bbc site I get 'connecting to media' but it never connects. No problem listening to the radio on the bbc site just video.


----------



## Slami

Maybe this is why I have problems with the BBC site using the embedded player

http://www.bbc.co.uk/help/help_av.shtml#win

Basically Microsoft have stopped supporting Real content and as this is the media the BBC uses then later versions of wmp will not play clips streamed from the BBC

Still don't understand why I can play them if the url is used in the stand alone version of wmp


----------



## balloonball

Slami said:


> Hi Paynesmanor  I have just bought a new PC and the OS is Windows XP SP2 (not wanting to install Vista just yet). I have installed the latest level of Flash and Shockwave as well as any critical updates that Microsoft has to offer but still no audio. In fact now that I upgraded wmp to V11 I get no video either (although if I open the url in wmp 11 rather than the embedded player then I get the video but no audio. I also found a hit on the CNet forum and followed the advice by changing the registry key but still no luck. The link to the CNET forum is:
> http://forums.cnet.com/5208-6644_102-0.html?forumID=40&threadID=235965&messageID=2416034
> 
> I have no problem playing CDs it is just when it comes to streaming. Very annoying as I like listening to the World Cup cricket commentary whilst working (or I should say I would have liked to listen)


Slami, the regedit suggestion was going to be my advice of last resort. I had temporary success with editing my registry in just this way...then I got the acfilter. I'm sorry this didn't work for you. Have you taken the plunge yet and installed the codec bundle? I know how much it sucks to deal with silly crap like this.

Cam


----------



## honzabrno

Winwithben- THANK YOU!! I beleive I lost sound of Czech TV when I downloaded Nero 7.
32 kbps, 32 kHz, stereo (A/V) 1-pass CBR played o.k.
10 kbps, 16 kHz, mono 1-pass CBR no sound at all. 
It drove me crazy, our other comp.-laptop played everything o.k. Your fix solved another problem too, WMP11 now plays MPEG video files from Sony still camera. Had to use Real Player before. --CNN is o.k. now too.


----------



## winwithben

Glad I could help... It's nice to be able to dump Real Player, isn't it? A freeware called Real Alternative is what I use instead. I uninstalled Real Player all together.


----------



## ProgrammingGuy

I had the same problem with not being able to hear audio in videos, such as those on CNN, and WMV videos from another site, even though Windows Media Player 11 could play audio files fine. This is with a new XP machine and the latest player updates. I spent about three hours today trying to solve it, even downloading a different codec pack which didn't work.

Finally I found this site and downloaded the codecs that t-bone pointed too (All-In-1 6.0.3.0 codec pack) and that solved the problem for me!


----------



## Codeslinger

Hi Denver Dave,

Thanks mucho for your 'fix' posted earlier in this discussion - it worked like a charm for me and avoided having to fiddle with the registry! I was having the same problem described by almost everyone here - stereo files played just fine, but no sound with mono files. Kudos to Denver Dave for digging up this info!


----------



## Sir Carl

winwithben said:


> Open WMP11. Click Tools, Options, DVD, Advanced. "AC3Filter" should be shown in this Properties window. Click System tab. Uncheck PCM under "Use AC3 Filter for...". Apply, OK, close Options, close WMP11. Load an embedded video. Let me know if this works for you...


----------



## kurbmaster

The All-in-one package available at http://filehippo.com/download_codec_pack/ DOES fix the no mono sound problem in WMP11. There are no warnings when installed while running the latest version of Kaspersky. I thank the person who previously posted this link, I am simply writing to confirm that it does, indeed, work!


----------



## soundperfection

if the original source is in mono cd, music, video, etc etc then you should be hearing mono sound. even if you try to play back a mono sound in stereo mode, it will still playback in mono. the important key here is the- [original recording must be in mono ]to be heard in mono, regardless of what media player or stero reciever you use. hope i've been helpfull


----------



## DanHarbor

I've been having issues with no sound for MPEG video in both Picasa and Windows Media Player. Installing the All-In-1 6.0.3.0 codec pack as recommended on by a previous responder worked (without reboot) on my Vista SP1 computer. Many thanks.


----------

